# ridiculous questions....



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

*"This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum."*

What is so hard to understand? go to the forum you belong in and post, or keep your mouth shut, read and learn.

Typical youngster mentality, ask a complex question, instead of simply searching, and reading, and EARNING the answer. 

the majority of people posting on this forum aren't even climbers. 
or they have been for, my God, almost 2 years!!:hmm3grin2orange:

and before the usual idiots start up, I was young once, learning this craft, AND the electricial trade, and I never acted so trifling and foolish. I didn't ask how to do something without getting the experience so neccessary to being good at it. typical apprenticeships are around 5 years long, with a hard test at the end.

all these "climbers" with a year or 2 or 3 can do it, but they aren't fully competent to dispense advice. 

I'm done, and God I'm bored.


----------



## Absolute2 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Screw you*

Yeah so I didn't pan down far enough before posting, so sue me. All it would have took was simple answer to point me in the right direction, but no you gotta be a jerk! Been doing this for 20 years (ISA cert for 15) but don't spend all my time on forums so wasn't familar with this one.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 12, 2010)

Absolute2 said:


> Yeah so I didn't pan down far enough before posting, so sue me. All it would have took was simple answer to point me in the right direction, but no you gotta be a jerk! Been doing this for 20 years (ISA cert for 15) but don't spend all my time on forums so wasn't familar with this one.




Join the club, many people who post here have never read that stuff. 

If it's really a problem then a moderator can move the thread to a more appropriate section of this forum.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

RacerX said:


> Join the club, many people who post here have never read that stuff.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> why would you post here? you're not a climber.


----------



## cowtipper (Dec 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> *"This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum."*
> 
> What is so hard to understand? go to the forum you belong in and post, or keep your mouth shut, read and learn.
> 
> ...



Can you please define what a "experienced tree climbers" are? Is it someone that has climbed 5, 10 ,15, 100, 1000 trees, and also while you are at it is there a height requirement on these trees need to be, what type of tree, what kind of weather, was the sun at you back. 

You may not have "...ever acted so trifling and foolish..." you are making up for lost time...

Until that information has been posted and made a sticky... go screw yourself and the tree you came in on... :check:


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 12, 2010)

So, the guy asked questions about tree equipment. What's the big deal? Have you looked down through the threads for the last couple days on this forum? 

Jeff with an allman brother thread, yeah, that has a lot to do with climbing.
Jps pimping for a clothing outfit.
Three chipper threads and two grinder threads (both of which are equipment if i remember correctly.)
A thread about painting.
A thread about snow plowing.
Another music thread.
A guy looking to sell a bucket truck.
And the list could go on.

I know why these threads are here, i have started threads in commercial that should have gone elsewhere but i like to hear what my peers have to say. The guys on the other threads aren't my peers. I'd ask equipment questions here before going down to the equipment thread because the guys here have more of the experience i'm looking for on the type of equipment i'm using. Why don't you lay off the guy, if you don't like a thread, stay out of it.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 12, 2010)

Most of the people that visit this site are not arborist, they just own chainsaws. That should be the next thread...Who makes their living cutting trees.I think the replies may surprise you.
Slayer, I don't wana piss you off but when you post remarks like that I can only imagine how you act when a customer may ask a dumb qustion or one that gets frequently answered. :taped:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 12, 2010)

RacerX said:


> If it's really a problem then a moderator can move the thread to a more appropriate section of this forum.



As a moderator... I spend prolly 2/3rds of my time on here moving threads to the appropriate forums. Funny how I am a member of a lot of different forums on a lot of different topics... and this forum has the worst as far as misplaced posts. It might be because there are so darn many subforums. 

Gary


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> As a moderator... I spend prolly 2/3rds of my time on here moving threads to the appropriate forums. Funny how I am a member of a lot of different forums on a lot of different topics... and this forum has the worst as far as misplaced posts. It might be because there are so darn many subforums.
> 
> Gary



Likely partially true, or that we are lazy.. or that many of us really only visit a couple of forums (back to your point  )

This forum has become somewhat like an English Pub.. where we sit down and end of day with our brew and chat with the guys. Now nothing wrong with that I guess.. and a lot of good chat. But we do need to remember and respect the original intent of the forum as well.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> *"This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum."*



Well.. actually the forum is not named "Professional Climbing", it is actually titled "Commercial Tree Care and Climbing". 

Therefore any non-climbing questions and discussion is valid. Anything related to Commercial Tree Care should be valid.. as well as climbing. 

Having said that.. to your point.. there is a lot of discussion that perhaps belongs in Arborist 101.. But a lot of the guys likely only spend 10% or less of their time there, so they (the poster of questions) likely find better answers to their questions here  A no win situation..

Even we as professional tree care owners have a lot of side chat in here that is not even remotely related to Tree Care or Climbing. Is that wrong.. well guess it depends on who you ask maybe. Most of us enjoy it though.. as long as we self moderate and don't get out of hand we will likely be ok (I guess).

As this is officially titled "Commercial Tree Care and Climbing" should it be limited to ONLY full time Tree Workers.. Tree Company Owners.. etc? Just a question.. otherwise if not full time is it really a Commercial venture?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Most of the people that visit this site are not arborist, they just own chainsaws. That should be the next thread...Who makes their living cutting trees.I think the replies may surprise you.
> Slayer, I don't wana piss you off but when you post remarks like that I can only imagine how you act when a customer may ask a dumb qustion or one that gets frequently answered. :taped:



You are likley correct on the chainsaw owner part (and not being arborist or even a tree worker of any kind in even a semi-professional manner).. and for the most part it does not hurt too much. Simply pick through the threads that you have interest in.. and move on.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

So how do you guy's climb a tree, I am a lawn jockey but I get lots of trimming requests and the occasional removal. Would standing on the top rung of a forty foot ladder and using a pruner work. Would it be better to just head them there so they would be easier for me to reach next time? Thanks I am just trying to learn trees so I can do them for my grass jobs


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> So how do you guy's climb a tree, I am a lawn jockey but I get lots of trimming requests and the occasional removal. Would standing on the top rung of a forty foot ladder and using a pruner work. Would it be better to just head them there so they would be easier for me to reach next time? Thanks I am just trying to learn trees so I can do them for my grass jobs



Yes I think you should head them right there so next time it is easier on you and the HO (home owner) next time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

flushcut said:


> Yes I think you should head them right there so next time it is easier on you and the HO (home owner) next time.:hmm3grin2orange:



Ok that's what I thought duh how could I be so stupid It brings up another problem though this tree is like 3 foot across at that height and my wild thing can't cut it I had to leave it notched and cut as there was 5 or so inches in the center I could not get cut. I was sort of worried about the fence and storage building too, they seem too close to where the top will land when I figure out how to cut the rest. I think the house will be ok it is under the tree but opposite direction of my notch. I don't really know how to cut the rest what would you do?


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok that's what I thought duh how could I be so stupid It brings up another problem though this tree is like 3 foot across at that height and my wild thing can't cut it I had to leave it notched and cut as there was 5 or so inches in the center I could not get cut. I was sort of worried about the fence and storage building too, they seem too close to where the top will land when I figure out how to cut the rest. I think the house will be ok it is under the tree but opposite direction of my notch. I don't really know how to cut the rest what would you do?



I have this really old school hand saw that will do the trick. I would not worry about the fence and out building because you have notched it on the opposite side right? As far as the house is concerned, well you are insured right? Maybe you should use some cloths line to tie it off just to be sure.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> So how do you guy's climb a tree, I am a lawn jockey but I get lots of trimming requests and the occasional removal. Would standing on the top rung of a forty foot ladder and using a pruner work. Would it be better to just head them there so they would be easier for me to reach next time? Thanks I am just trying to learn trees so I can do them for my grass jobs



You put the ladder on the roof of the house that way you can get higher


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> You put the ladder on the roof of the house that way you can get higher



:agree2: That is great advise!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

flushcut said:


> I have this really old school hand saw that will do the trick. I would not worry about the fence and out building because you have notched it on the opposite side right? As far as the house is concerned, well you are insured right? Maybe you should use some cloths line to tie it off just to be sure.



That may do the trick. Insurance, what is that? Think I have some on my truck.. not sure but maybe can check :hmm3grin2orange:

What are you charging for this job.. couple of hundred I guess would be enough ...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

flushcut said:


> :agree2: That is great advise!



ROFLOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 12, 2010)

flushcut said:


> :agree2: That is great advise!



You guys are too sensitive, ok that was a joke no sense of humor either.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

flushcut said:


> I have this really old school hand saw that will do the trick. I would not worry about the fence and out building because you have notched it on the opposite side right? As far as the house is concerned, well you are insured right? Maybe you should use some cloths line to tie it off just to be sure.



Hmmmm now that I think about it the notch which now looks like a beaver got hold of it, as; I kept trying to reach the center before it got too dark. I thought his home owners would cover the job , I only have lawn insurance, the tree stuff was too high. I can bring a cloths line thanks:yourock:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok that's what I thought duh how could I be so stupid It brings up another problem though this tree is like 3 foot across at that height and my wild thing can't cut it I had to leave it notched and cut as there was 5 or so inches in the center I could not get cut. I was sort of worried about the fence and storage building too, they seem too close to where the top will land when I figure out how to cut the rest. I think the house will be ok it is under the tree but opposite direction of my notch. I don't really know how to cut the rest what would you do?



That is so funny Rope.. the sad part is there is likely more truth in it that most of us realize.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> That may do the trick. Insurance, what is that? Think I have some on my truck.. not sure but maybe can check :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What are you charging for this job.. couple of hundred I guess would be enough ...



Insurance on your truck should be enough right? I mean it is you business truck after all.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmm now that I think about it the notch which now looks like a beaver got hold of it, as; I kept trying to reach the center before it got too dark. I thought his home owners would cover the job , I only have lawn insurance, the tree stuff was too high. I can bring a cloths line thanks:yourock:



Glad I could help and good luck on your business we need more tree guys like yourself, keep up the good work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> You put the ladder on the roof of the house that way you can get higher



Wow thanks that is what I needed I will get my helper on the roof ladder pushing while I finish the cut that should keep it off the house.


----------



## tree md (Dec 12, 2010)

Sometimes it gets really annoying. I usually ignore it but when the carpenter, welder or whatever jackleg who isn't making it in his own self proclaimed profession asks how to jump into mine so he can screw up my market it really gets a irritating. As if we are a bunch of knuckle dragging thugs and anyone can do what we do. That really pisses me off.


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 12, 2010)

I like to cut trees down.:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2010)

tree md said:


> Sometimes it gets really annoying. I usually ignore it but when the carpenter, welder or whatever jackleg who isn't making it in his own self proclaimed profession asks how to jump into mine so he can screw up my market it really gets a irritating. As if we are a bunch of knuckle dragging thugs and anyone can do what we do. That really pisses me off.



I am sorry but at least I cut grass for a while the home owner said he liked my prices. I am just trying to make a living and you guys are really helping me I will take some pics if you like?
Maybe you can give me some pointers?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > Join the club, many people who post here have never read that stuff.
> ...


----------



## capetrees (Dec 12, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> So, the guy asked questions about tree equipment. What's the big deal? Have you looked down through the threads for the last couple days on this forum?
> 
> Jeff with an allman brother thread, yeah, that has a lot to do with climbing.
> Jps pimping for a clothing outfit.
> ...




:yourock::agree2:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

RacerX said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm you own a crystal ball? Oh wait, you're right I've never climbed a tree before. :dunno:
> ...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> I like to cut trees down.:chainsawguy:



If you need a saw, think I got one of them green ones in the garage. It will start most days pretty good..


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 12, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> So, the guy asked questions about tree equipment. What's the big deal? Have you looked down through the threads for the last couple days on this forum?
> 
> Jeff with an allman brother thread, yeah, that has a lot to do with climbing.
> Jps pimping for a clothing outfit.
> ...



Well it is Commercial Tree Care.. so I tend to agree. Asking a question about your stumper, or chipper in here (even though it may belong technically in the equipment forum) could also loosely be classed under Commercial Tree Care ..

Some of the others on the list.. hmm.. not sure. But hey it is all good.

I do see the point of original post however, a person who has never cut down a tree before.. posting in here when it really belongs elsewhere .. On other hand.. guys in here for the most are are pretty good at giving good responses and the knowledge in here for the most part is outstanding.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 12, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot man.. that is a pretty nasty pruning job.. and you got them spike things on too.
> ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 12, 2010)

What is wrong with the Allman Bro's? 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow imagine a thread where people are laughing and getting along that would be great all this jackleg and allman bros. talk is a major drag , and by the way I am not a treeclimber but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night ..


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2010)

I am picturing JPS in a pimp out fit, big hat and all!

"wer mi muney at, beeeyaaaaatch"

" I am the Shoguuuuun of Harlem, wer Bruce Leroy at"

I do enjoy the "Irish Pub" feeling. I feel that here, amongst my kind, I can talk about stuff that you all understand, from a point nobody around me gets. Wife doesn't get excited as I do about a new rope, no fun talking about it with her! and personally, I don't mind the thread jumpers, its always exciting too see what is said!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I am picturing JPS in a pimp out fit, big hat and all!
> 
> "wer mi muney at, beeeyaaaaatch"
> 
> ...



I am a :newbie: and have been lurking some time, my grass jobs get me all sorts of tree work.
You tree dudes have to get too much money that my customers use me. I usually end up making 175 per day is that good money for this work:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

The ROPE is overpaid. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow imagine a thread where people are laughing and getting along that would be great all this jackleg and allman bros. talk is a major drag , and by the way I am not a treeclimber but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night ..



I like the Allman bros I mow the grass aty the H Inn they asked me to trim the many trees there which are really too small for you tree dudes. I can do them off a step ladder and they loved my 25 per hour bid you guys must be too expensive. Is being a tree guy mean lazy if you ain't making 100 per hour or what


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> If you need a saw, think I got one of them green ones in the garage. It will start most days pretty good..



maybe we could meet half way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> maybe we could meet half way.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey your not too far away , I got this dead pine the other day it kind spooks me as I am new. Maybe you could help me get it down I think it would take 2 hours do you have your own gear?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey your not too far away , I got this dead pine the other day it kind spooks me as I am new. Maybe you could help me get it down I think it would take 2 hours do you have your own gear?



I could pay you like 300 to help me get it down interested? here is a pic


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> So, the guy asked questions about tree equipment. What's the big deal? Have you looked down through the threads for the last couple days on this forum?
> 
> Jeff with an allman brother thread, yeah, that has a lot to do with climbing.
> Jps pimping for a clothing outfit.
> ...



good post


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

I had to do a prune job last week where I had to submit my insurance to the neighbor and put him at ease before I pruned the limbs over his house. I met the guy there in the morning before I pruned the limbs to go over what all I was going to do. There was a large Elm limb growing into his metal chimney cover and was actually lodged inside the chimney cover. He asked me how I had planned to remove it. I told him I was going to gently pull it out with a pull saw and rope the rest of the limb out. He chuckled and told me the last guy who the HO had come by to look at it called the Elm a Cottonwood and wanted to stand on his roof (with a 10:12 pitch) and prune it with a power pruner. The dude said no way. He didn't want the guy to kill himself on his property or tear up his chimney. After he got home from work and saw his house with all the pruning work done he was ecstatic.

Point being, that is the kind of stuff you hear from a carpenter, welder, firewood jockey, treeman wannabe.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I can help. How attached is the homeowner to that roof?



I was sorta think plywood could be put down and then cut four foot chunks and bounce em off the boards. I told him there could be some damage but my ladder won't reach high enough so I was hoping a tree dude wanted to make a killing for two hours lol


Ok I'll stop but I must say some posts do make you go I love the lawn jockeys that seem to think the ornamental shrubs are their turf, we tree guys could use some cake ya know


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I was sorta think plywood could be put down and then cut four foot chunks and bounce em off the boards. I told him there could be some damage but my ladder won't reach high enough so I was hoping a tree dude wanted to make a killing for two hours lol
> 
> 
> Ok I'll stop but I must say some posts do make you go I love the lawn jockeys that seem to think the ornamental shrubs are their turf, we tree guys could use some cake ya know



I did 19 ornamental trees at an office park last week then did 4 more at a residence. About time I got a little cake. I have been doing nothing but the hard stuff for the past two years. Every out of work yo yo in the city has been gobbling up all the cake for a hundred dollars a day since the economy went bust and everyone got layed off. OK, jobs are coming back fellas... You can go back to making your hundred a day goofing around the shop or cutting grass or whatever it is you do.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I could pay you like 300 to help me get it down interested? here is a pic



Well gee I can climb pretty good.. but not sure if I can fit through that hole. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I'll stop but I must say some posts do make you go I love the lawn jockeys that seem to think the ornamental shrubs are their turf, we tree guys could use some cake ya know



So true.. all the easy jobs get picked up by the lowballers.. anything serious at all they usually do not bid on. But then you have to work at it.. nice to have an easy one at times (especially around Christmas).


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> So true.. all the easy jobs get picked up by the lowballers.. anything serious at all they usually do not bid on. But then you have to work at it.. nice to have an easy one at times (especially around Christmas).



I did a job two days ago lady has already got me three customers calling. She herself was referred , I love free advertising


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I did a job two days ago lady has already got me three customers calling. She herself was referred , I love free advertising



Best kind.. and usually less hassle as they already have some level of confidence in you (inherited from their friend who referred you).


----------



## Norwayclimber (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I was sorta think plywood could be put down and then cut four foot chunks and bounce em off the boards. I told him there could be some damage but my ladder won't reach high enough so I was hoping a tree dude wanted to make a killing for two hours lol



You should try placing som used tires in a sandwich construction between two layers of playwood. Takes of the worst shock and I think you'll be able to manage withoutthe help of a tree dude. That way you can probably mak 20$ more for yourself. 

A good tip is park your car a good distance away, and if you have any plywood left, you might want to put it up against some windows. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Best kind.. and usually less hassle as they already have some level of confidence in you (inherited from their friend who referred you).



Yes but some take more time to refer anyone. I split the whole tree into firewood no charge but it saved me a trip with the skid steer it made her very happy. She is now like a salesman on payroll lol


----------



## capecodtree (Dec 13, 2010)

*amature hour*

I actually lost a job that I bid to a fly by night that told the client to go buy 20 sheets of 1/2" plywood and cover his roof with it. they would then stand on the plywood and drop limbs and chunks onto the "protected" roof. the client was then told that after the job he could bring back the plywood to the lumber company and get his money back! "they do it all the time". I laughed out loud and told him he had to be joking. the homeowner took offense to my remarks, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I had a good laugh the other day..
> 
> 
> .....a woman called and asked "how much for 1/2 cord of firewood?"
> ...



I got some green pine if you want wood at $70 per half cord.. hey maybe I will even let it go for $50..! Course be a bit more if you want it cut and split.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I had a good laugh the other day..
> 
> 
> .....a woman called and asked "how much for 1/2 cord of firewood?"
> ...



That right there was funny, I don't care who you are

Of course the cheaper one; I get the picture of some one toofed cat getting out with beer cans rolling out of his buick lesaber ,converted to truck ! With personalized license plates saying woodbuggah :hmm3grin2orange: I will pay for that lol


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> I had a good laugh the other day..
> 
> 
> .....a woman called and asked "how much for 1/2 cord of firewood?"
> ...



$100 for a rick is pretty good. It averages about $75 for a rick here. I saw someone selling it for $80 a rick yesterday. No one has a concept of a cord of wood here. They order 2 ricks... Even the tree guys and firewood guys refer to a cord as two ricks...


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well gee I can climb pretty good.. but not sure if I can fit through that hole. :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:

that's funny, I don't care who you are......


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> $100 for a rick is pretty good. It averages about $75 for a rick here. I saw someone selling it for $80 a rick yesterday. No one has a concept of a cord of wood here. They order 2 ricks... Even the tree guys and firewood guys refer to a cord as two ricks...



What lengths do you guys cut the wood to get 2 ricks to equal a cord.. or 1 rick to be a 1/2 cord? 

We cut normally 16" lengths, and it takes 3 rows to make 1 cord.

It is actually not legal to sell by other than cord, fraction of cord or cu ft in Canada (although lots still do).

http://www.gov.ns.ca/NATR/publications/energy/buyfirewood.pdf

http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/mc-mc.nsf/eng/lm03963.html


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> $100 for a rick is pretty good. It averages about $75 for a rick here. I saw someone selling it for $80 a rick yesterday. No one has a concept of a cord of wood here. They order 2 ricks... Even the tree guys and firewood guys refer to a cord as two ricks...


Yup I saw a wanted add on C-list cord wanted 120 I left a message good luck on getting a cord for that. He called me and said I get 2 stacks 4 by 8 16" wood . I told him that is 2/3 of a cord and I could haul him some for that as he is practically my neighbor.


----------



## avason (Dec 13, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> *"This Forum is for experienced tree climbers. Ask beginner or new to the business questions in the Arborist 101 Forum."*
> 
> What is so hard to understand? go to the forum you belong in and post, or keep your mouth shut, read and learn.
> 
> ...



The magnificent!:hmm3grin2orange:Wow! You need to have a beer and chill dude! Sorry I'm not a tree climber and don't intend to be, but Your post caught my attention. Life can't be that bad can it?


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm no firewood guru but here they refer to a rick as stacked 4' high and 8' long. I've always heard a cord referred to as 4' high and 16' long. Again, I am not a firewood salesman and only go by what I have learned in the locales where I have lived.

Oh yeah, wood is cut 18" to 22".


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't thing most of the firewood guys deliver an honest cord.. hell, their sides aren't even high enough in most cases!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I'm no firewood guru but here they refer to a rick as stacked 4' high and 8' long. I've always heard a cord referred to as 4' high and 16' long. Again, I am not a firewood salesman and only go by what I have learned in the locales where I have lived.



Well by definition a cord is 128 cu ft of wood.. so based upon that it must be cut in 2 foot lengths.

4 X 16 X 2 = 128




tree md said:


> Oh yeah, wood is cut 18" to 22". .



Let see 18" would give you 3/4 (or 75%) of a cord..
and 22" would give you - 92% of a cord.. 

Somebody getting shafted here.. 

Here is dictionary term:

cord (kôrd)
noun
3. Origin: from use of a cord in measuring a measure of wood cut for fuel, equal to 128 cubic feet (3.6 cu/m), as arranged in a pile 8 feet (2.4 m) long, 4 feet (1.2 m) high, and 4 feet (1.2 m) wide


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well by definition a cord is 128 cu ft of wood.. so based upon that it must be cut in 2 foot lengths.
> 
> 4 X 16 X 2 = 128



Gotcha. I have read that somewhere before but totally forgot the numbers. To tell the truth, I give away most of my wood to neighbors and friends. I sell a little when someone calls and asks for it. We usually get requests for 18 to 22 inch sticks. Sometimes we will get requests for 24" wood. I like to cut it between 18" and 22" because it will fit in practically any stove or fireplace.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Gotcha. I have read that somewhere before but totally forgot the numbers. To tell the truth, I give away most of my wood to neighbors and friends. I sell a little when someone calls and asks for it. We usually get requests for 18 to 22 inch sticks. Sometimes we will get requests for 24" wood. I like to cut it between 18" and 22" because it will fit in practically any stove or fireplace.



18" to 22" here too. A friend just sent me an add from CL with a wood stove that will take only a 16" piece, asking if that was a good stove. I said no. Whoever makes these tiny little stoves should be hunted down and shot!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Whoever makes these tiny little stoves should be hunted down and shot!



:agree2:

Even if the wood is cut to 16" lengths, there is no reason that a stove needs to be that small. Adding 2 to 4 inches in firebox size would not make a whole lot of overall difference in stove size. And if you don't have enough room for a stove that holds 18-20" wood.. then I would suggest there is not enough room for any wood stove as they get hot.. and should not be close to much of anything (other than maybe cement or brick).


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> 18" to 22" here too. A friend just sent me an add from CL with a wood stove that will take only a 16" piece, asking if that was a good stove. I said no. Whoever makes these tiny little stoves should be hunted down and shot!



Lol I have a lady that wants 12" wood but she pays me good.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Gotta get to work..*

Colder than crap out there so been doing office work.. but think I gotta get in gear and get moving. Can only procrastinate so long.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have a lady that wants 12" wood but she pays me good.



My sides work oke:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Rick*

Looked up rick for fun of it.. hey it's cold outside today :hmm3grin2orange:

Not sure I would want to buy by this definition.. does not give me a lot of confidence.

rick (rik)
noun
1. a stack of hay, straw, etc. in a field, esp. one covered or thatched for protection from rain
2. a pile of firewood like a cord, but of less width

What does that mean? "like a cord, but of less width"


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have a lady that wants 12" wood but she pays me good.



I know a few ladies who would like some 12" wood... Sounds like you are in the wrong business Rope... You need to be selling that 12" wood. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that an Elk Rope? Head looks like a cow Elk. Did you get drawn for a hunt?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I know a few ladies who would like some 12" wood... Sounds like you are in the wrong business Rope... You need to be selling that 12" wood. :hmm3grin2orange:



Shhhhhhh don't be telling my secrets, my rope gets yanked enough :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Is that an Elk Rope? Head looks like a cow Elk. Did you get drawn for a hunt?



Nah its just a big doe a rope farm doe


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet! Nice 1!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Sweet! Nice 1!



Got two wife got one so three in the ice box may try again at Christmas!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> My sides work oke:



Maybe if you stacking it! :hmm3grin2orange:

I know what you see in my pick is a cord, because we stacked it in there once measured out, then dumped it, and threw it back on. I was hoping I was giving away more than a cord. I was actually thinking that it might not fit back on after we dumped it! Lol, firewood selling bites the big one!

....and yeah, I love the "my stove will only take a 16" piece" deal! call someone else lady!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe if you stacking it! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I know what you see in my pick is a cord, because we stacked it in there once measured out, then dumped it, and threw it back on. I was hoping I was giving away more than a cord. I was actually thinking that it might not fit back on after we dumped it! Lol, firewood selling bites the big one!
> 
> ....and yeah, I love the "my stove will only take a 16" piece" deal! call someone else lady!



I can get a cord on it thrown but I usually stack a row in the front and back and it always stacks to over a cord. I have just thrown and had it be a slight bit shy or a hair over all firewood here is 16" more work for sure. Thrown only it has to be mounded all you can get on without a spill but it will make 3 rows 4 by 8 stacked.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Got two wife got one so three in the ice box may try again at Christmas!



I got two in the freezer but I let a friend process my first doe and let him keep some meat. I got a good count out of my buck and got around 40 Lbs of ground along with some steaks and chops. I need to get at least one more in the freezer and hopefully two. I got another buck tag so Hopefully it will be a big buck. 

I got til Jan. 15th. Hoping to make something happen by then.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I got two in the freezer but I let a friend process my first doe and let him keep some meat. I got a good count out of my buck and got around 40 Lbs of ground along with some steaks and chops. I need to get at least one more in the freezer and hopefully two. I got another buck tag so Hopefully it will be a big buck.
> 
> I got til Jan. 15th. Hoping to make something happen by then.



Good luck I have till feb 28 th but it will be my luck I will harvest a shed buck with 7 inch bases lol.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I got two in the freezer but I let a friend process my first doe and let him keep some meat. I got a good count out of my buck and got around 40 Lbs of ground along with some steaks and chops. I need to get at least one more in the freezer and hopefully two. I got another buck tag so Hopefully it will be a big buck.
> 
> I got til Jan. 15th. Hoping to make something happen by then.



I shot 8 this year (all legally tagged). About 150# of steaks in the freezer and another 250# ready to be ground into sausage along with 250# of pork. Will make the sausage over new years then, into the smokehouse for a few days. My mouth is already salivating. Makes good Christmas presents too!

First attached pic is of 4 (3 does and one buck) that I took out of a single herd. Other two photos are what I did with the mancab I took off of my 'new' chip truck. My nephew thought it made a cozy, warm deer blind...

BTW - my brother-in-law who runs the farm got the big one this year. I settled for a 'good-eater'... : )

AP


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that's what I call a pile of meat! Cool blind!

Do you get depredation tags or can you legally tag that many in a season where you live? We get 6 tags here but only 2 can be antlered. We have management tags issued to us by the game warden for does but I never use one. 3 or 4 deer is enough to last me.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> I shot 8 this year (all legally tagged). About 150# of steaks in the freezer and another 250# ready to be ground into sausage along with 250# of pork. Will make the sausage over new years then, into the smokehouse for a few days. My mouth is already salivating. Makes good Christmas presents too!
> 
> First attached pic is of 4 (3 does and one buck) that I took out of a single herd. Other two photos are what I did with the mancab I took off of my 'new' chip truck. My nephew thought it made a cozy, warm deer blind...
> 
> ...



Nice.

We got 7 deer and 2 moose this year, but had to split them between a few guys.

Still (my two sons were among the hunters) we got a full freezer between them all.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Now that's what I call a pile of meat! Cool blind!
> 
> Do you get depredation tags or can you legally tag that many in a season where you live? We get 6 tags here but only 2 can be antlered. We have management tags issued to us by the game warden for does but I never use one. 3 or 4 deer is enough to last me.



In SD, only one buck can be harvested per hunter (so long as you have a buck tag) but, you can buy as many doe tags as the gf&p has available for an area after the initial application process is completed. They're like $25 for two doe tags so pretty cheap so long as you don't blow up $20 in ammo trying to hit one. 

I got the 4 in the photo with 4 bullets. It's kinda nice when they just stand there looking confused while their friends fall down around them... 

I usually hunt with my 357mag but this year, decided to use the 30-06 and go for quantity so I could fill up the freezer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> In SD, only one buck can be harvested per hunter (so long as you have a buck tag) but, you can buy as many doe tags as the gf&p has available for an area after the initial application process is completed. They're like $25 for two doe tags so pretty cheap so long as you don't blow up $20 in ammo trying to hit one.
> 
> I got the 4 in the photo with 4 bullets. It's kinda nice when they just stand there looking confused while their friends fall down around them...
> 
> I usually hunt with my 357mag but this year, decided to use the 30-06 and go for quantity so I could fill up the freezer.



In my feeble defense mine were bow killed


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> In my feeble defense mine were bow killed



Cool Rope.. Never been bow hunting. I do have a crossbow I bought, but never been out with it yet. Was planning to get out this year - still season open for bow so maybe.. but not likely as too busy.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> In my feeble defense mine were bow killed



X2

I quit gun hunting several years ago. But to tell the truth I could kill a deer about half of the time when I go out with my bow and I hunt a lot. I let a lot walk waiting for a good buck. It's meat season now though and I am shooting the first decent sized deer that walks by me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Cool Rope.. Never been bow hunting. I do have a crossbow I bought, but never been out with it yet. Was planning to get out this year - still season open for bow so maybe.. but not likely as too busy.



Here is my best bow kill 141 4/8 p&y






Took the gob with bow too also my best thus far 11 1/2" beard


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> In my feeble defense mine were bow killed



I'd like to bow hunt but, it's hard enough to get them into pistol range (75yds) where I hunt let alone get them closer for bow. We don't hunt the trees on the farm as we leave that as a deer 'haven'. No place to put a stand so it's either use a blind (like the mancab) or sit in a quarter-section fenceline if you want to get close but, like I said, 'close' for me is 65-75 yrds. Most rifle shots are 200-300yds but, this year, I shot most of mine under 200. I think my deer decoys (see attached) brought them in to me.

ap


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Rope, I'm surprised you don't just jump out of the tree and club them to death with your 12" wood... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> I'd like to bow hunt but, it's hard enough to get them into pistol range (75yds) where I hunt let alone get them closer for bow. We don't hunt the trees on the farm as we leave that as a deer 'haven'. No place to put a stand so it's either use a blind (like the mancab) or sit in a quarter-section fenceline if you want to get close but, like I said, 'close' for me is 65-75 yrds. Most rifle shots are 200-300yds but, this year, I shot most of mine under 200. I think my deer decoys (see attached) brought them in to me.
> 
> ap



I imagine it would be a challenge bowhunting in SD. Maybe make you a hay bale blind and see if you can get them to come into crossbow range...


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Rope, I'm surprised you don't just jump out of the tree and club them to death with your 12" wood... :hmm3grin2orange:



Lmfao I think I may try this bow next year and go on the stalk!

my Hand made osage orange with buffalo sinew backin drawing 74 lbs at 28" draw

Whole lot lighter to hunt on foot with!


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

Two previous 357mag bucks...


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao I think I may try this bow next year and go on the stalk!
> 
> my Hand made osage orange with buffalo sinew backin drawing 74 lbs at 28" draw
> 
> Whole lot lighter to hunt on foot with!



Awesome bow! Did you make it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> I imagine it would be a challenge bowhunting in SD. Maybe make you a hay bale blind and see if you can get them to come into crossbow range...



Put on Ghillie suit stay down wind and stalk to within ten yards!


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice bucks AP!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Awesome bow! Did you make it?



I make them yes get me some straight osage I will make you one!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> nice bucks ap!



+1


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Nice bucks AP!



Thanks. I'm just wondering who's going to be first to jump in and chew our butts for talking hunting in a "Climbing" forum...

I don't know about you guys but, it's about 0 degrees here today. No tree work to talk about so hunting's as good of topic as anything IMO.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I make them yes get me some straight osage I will make you one!



That's not a problem at all friend. We've got Osage Orange all around here. They used to use them for fencing livestock here back in the day. I saw 2 deer munching on hedge apples a couple of weeks ago.

I may definitely take you up on that!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> That's not a problem at all friend. We've got Osage Orange all around here. They used to use them for fencing livestock here back in the day. I saw 2 deer munching on hedge apples a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I may definitely take you up on that!



Ok here is what you do cut 6 foot plus straight log, bigger the better, knotless and coat ends immediately re coat every so often and put them in a shed out of sun and rain, if you get several, ole ropey will make the trip measure your draw length and make one to fit. I normally get 350 but the wood will make us even Stephen!

Elmers glue works to coat ends!


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Thanks. I'm just wondering who's going to be first to jump in and chew our butts for talking hunting in a "Climbing" forum...
> 
> I don't know about you guys but, it's about 0 degrees here today. No tree work to talk about so hunting's as good of topic as anything IMO.



It was 10 degrees here this morning. Pretty cold for us. I am slow right now. Got two to do after Christmas but right now everyone is wanting to hold up til the first of the year. Everybody's Christmas shopping now. No one is trying to spend any money on trees in my neck of the woods if they don't have to. My last two jobs was a prune away from the structure so the guy could renew his Homeowner's and a tree that was in immediate danger of falling on the house; all emergency work. Good thing I am the ant in the ant and grasshopper story... 

I'm am all about hunting until the first of the year... Although I am planning on getting out and playing with my new power pruner here in an hour or so when it warms up outside. Gots to get some more wood in as well.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok here is what you do cut 6 foot plus straight log, bigger the better, knotless and coat ends immediately re coat every so often and put them in a shed out of sun and rain, if you get several, ole ropey will make the trip measure your draw length and make one to fit. I normally get 350 but the wood will make us even Stephen!
> 
> Elmers glue works to coat ends!



You got it! I always get at least one job a year of clearing fenceline of Osage. I will make a bunch of staves on the next one. I had thought about doing that before and seeing if I could find a bowyer that wanted it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Good God how did this thread get so derailed!



Ever tell ya rope has ADD


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

I got CRS... Can't remember ####...


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ever tell ya rope has ADD



'ADD': Another Deer Dead


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ever tell ya rope has ADD



Slayer got the ADHD.....

And I'm from southern VA. So all this hunting talk has got me harder than that there Osage orange.

cept we calls em hedge apples. 

Roll on brothers, I'm playing Jerry McGuire....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

What were we talking about anyway


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> What were we talking about anyway



want me to tell ya about all the pheasants we have in SD this year?!

If I wasn't so busy shooting and cleaning deer this year, I'd have been out shooting a few hundred ringnecks. Still have time over Christmas and New Years though. It sure is a shame that the farm is a hundred miles away.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

btw, two years in a row, my dad shot one of these...(see attached).


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 13, 2010)

Havnt been bird hunting for a few years. I heard it's a bad year for birds here.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> want me to tell ya about all the pheasants we have in SD this year?!
> 
> If I wasn't so busy shooting and cleaning deer this year, I'd have been out shooting a few hundred ringnecks. Still have time over Christmas and New Years though. It sure is a shame that the farm is a hundred miles away.



Used to hunt them in Neb in the 70's fun bird to hunt and D licious smoked under glass yummy.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Used to hunt them in Neb in the 70's fun bird to hunt and D licious smoked under glass yummy.



Incredible year for them in SD! Absolutely incredible numbers of birds.

OK, one more deer post - I just got this email from a friend of mine about a new possible state record mule deer shot in ND a week ago. Got to see the photos - if they're altered, somebody did a pretty good job of it. Hard to believe a mule deer could get that big but, if it's real then, holy crap!

Gross non typical score - 259 1/8
Gross typical frame - 211 7/8
Net typical frame - 207
Total net non typical - 254 4/8


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

Pig of a deer there bro


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

our non-typical record


http://www.ardeerhunting.com/(MWA) BillDooley.jpg


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

typical

http://www.ardeerhunting.com/(MWA) ThomasSparks.jpg


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> our non-typical record
> 
> 
> http://www.ardeerhunting.com/(MWA) BillDooley.jpg



There are guys on AS who would try to spike and climb that thing...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I could pay you like 300 to help me get it down interested? here is a pic



HA! did one almost as bad as that last summer, had 3 sides blocked by the house, garage and a shed, it created like this little space in between everything, so what to do, poor concrete! total space was like 5' x 8'! Had to stand on the shed to put the Porta on! We had to 1/4 the log as we bucked it down and hand lowered each piece to the next guy, absolutely nothing could touch that concrete as it was only about 3" thick! and pored out of a bag I'm sure! I charged him for it and we goter dun, flawless victory! 
It wasn't as bad as that tho!:jawdrop:
Ever seen the ones that they have IN the house, the whole tree! Seen pics, never in person! That would be a cool job, go prune their tree in the family room!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrr344 (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey your not too far away , I got this dead pine the other day it kind spooks me as I am new. Maybe you could help me get it down I think it would take 2 hours do you have your own gear?



More like 6 hours, and I hate to blow them husky's out of the water with these wild things.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Back on topic: I really don't mind the ridicules questions from newbs who are trying to learn the trade, although you may get a smart as answer from me. Better grow a little bark if you can't handle that. I am the same way on the job.

The ones that really piss me off are the ones who say "I've been cutting firewood for a long time and I've decided to go into the tree business", "what do I need to get started"... How about a few years apprenticeship so you will know your ass from a hole in the ground and maybe a little time spent in management so you know what the work is worth and the cost of operating???

Or the stub walkers who come on and proudly post pics of the pecker poles they have managed to piece down without tearing up their shacks or killing themselves and tell us that we charge to much....


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Back on topic: I really don't mind the ridicules questions from newbs who are trying to learn the trade, although you may get a smart as answer from me. Better grow a little bark if you can't handle that. I am the same way on the job.
> 
> The ones that really piss me off are the ones who say "I've been cutting firewood for a long time and I've decided to go into the tree business", "what do I need to get started"... How about a few years apprenticeship so you will know your ass from a hole in the ground and maybe a little time spent in management so you know what the work is worth and the cost of operating???
> 
> Or the stub walkers who come on and proudly post pics of the pecker poles they have managed to piece down without tearing up their shacks or killing themselves and tell us that we charge to much....



Lol stub walkers:monkey: Now ole rope been know to leave a few to lower from lol catches static for them being foot rests


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

jrr344 said:


> More like 6 hours, and I hate to blow them husky's out of the water with these wild things.



lmfao:bringit:


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 13, 2010)

ridiculous questions are no worst than ridiculous threads complaining about said questions....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 13, 2010)

You know what is ridiculous? It was 83 degrees today!
Jeff


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You know what is ridiculous? It was 83 degrees today!
> Jeff


lol...I think it's gonna be 5 below tonight here......


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You know what is ridiculous? It was 83 degrees today!
> Jeff



Ewwwwwwwwew that smell,can't ya smell that smell


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 13, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Ewwwwwwwwew that smell,can't ya smell that smell




Jeff


----------

